

Halliburton Patents Patent Trolling - lotusleaf1987
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20081107/0118162765.shtml
This may or may not have been submitted, but I found the article worthwhile and interesting and thought some other people might enjoy it.
======
hypersoar
This story was posted not long ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1608302>). Also, Halliburton has not
been awarded the patent. They have only submitted the application.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
What is the best way to know if it has already been submitted? Just googling
it? Oh well, hopefully a few people who didn't catch it the first time got a
chance to read it.

~~~
chris24
Search YC has better sorting options than Google for this type of situation:
<http://searchyc.com/Halliburton?sort=by_points>

~~~
lotusleaf1987
I didn't even know that existed...thanks and appreciated!

